# uniform replicas - where to get?



## vampirella (Mar 24, 2008)

I am not sure where exactly to place this - i think it is general enough to place it here.

I am thinking about getting myself a replica Luftwaffe cap but I have no clue where I could get such a thing for *reasonable* price. I don't want an original or as-good-as for a few hundered bucks....
Does anyone of you know good webstores that sell such stuff (maybe for reenactment purposes or something like that...) ?
Any hint would be apreciated


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmm I dont know anyplaces where you can get replicas because I only buy the original authentic stuff.

Why do you want a replica if you dont mind me asking? Originals are much better.


----------



## vampirella (Mar 25, 2008)

it is for fun and decoration purpose and I don't want to spend collectors money on that (money that I do not have actually )


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2008)

Just looked on Ebay and it seems they average for about $20-$25. Is that still too much?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 25, 2008)

Try this website.....

At the Front Militaria

TO


----------



## vampirella (Mar 25, 2008)

from my place I cannot access most WWII militaria auctions on Ebay...

swastika and such stuff... whatever.

actually thanks for the link ToughOmbre


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay - the stuff from this dealer is widely regarded by Chocolate Soldiers as as good as it gets. (He supplied the German uniforms for Saving Private Ryan and Band of Brothers) However - it ain't cheap.

The cap Shopping Cart

A flieger bluse Shopping Cart

The trousers Shopping Cart


----------



## bf109 Emil (May 11, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hmm I dont know anyplaces where you can get replicas because I only buy the original authentic stuff.
> 
> Why do you want a replica if you dont mind me asking? Originals are much better.



My daughter lives in Germany, and the original stuff she purchased for me was confiscated at the airport (Frankfurt) and she should have mailed stuff purchased from Belgium, but wanted to give to me first hand. baggage prior to departure, as authentic caps or medals all have a swastika, all being illegal in your country?? so how does one purchase legally within Germany??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2008)

bf109 Emil said:


> My daughter lives in Germany, and the original stuff she purchased for me was confiscated at the airport (Frankfurt) and she should have mailed stuff purchased from Belgium, but wanted to give to me first hand. baggage prior to departure, as authentic caps or medals all have a swastika, all being illegal in your country?? so how does one purchase legally within Germany??



1st. I am an American. 

2nd. Having the stuff is not illegal. It is illegal to parade the stuff around, but it is not illegal to own it for collecting purposes. If it was, there would not be any museums in Germany that had original stuff with swastika's.

3rd. I do not buy anything in Germany because it is rather expensive here. I buy my stuff through reputable dealers in the United States and England that I have been doing business with for the last 15 to 20 years.

4th. I do not understand why they confiscated the stuff through Frankfurt. I have flown complete Afrika Corp and SS tunics with all the badges and everything as part of my carry on luggage in and out of Frankfurt, Munich, and Stuttgart on many many occasions and I have never had anyone say anything to me about it.


----------



## bf109 Emil (May 11, 2008)

okay, but museum might be the only place, even hidden it is illegal to have or posses anything with a swastika in Germany, Austria whether carrying or hidden....unless these items can be proven to have come from a veteran/family...if noticed or shown or found, it will be confiscated, as was my iron cross x-rayed at Frankfurt customs...and sorry, your name shows a German flag, so i assumed you where a german native an knew of this...perhaps you got lucky, best ask before as mine was taken last fall and maybe with the restrictions, or extra security at Frankfurt airport now, it might be an unpleasant surprise..

bf109 Emil


----------



## bf109 Emil (May 11, 2008)

What's the legality status of the game Wolfenstein 3D? | Lycos iQ
The answer to this question largely depends on the intended use of the swastika symbol. As a matter of public law, the post-war German law codes prohibit the display of a swastika in any form or fashion, even if used satirically or as part of an anti-Nazi political statement. This law is generally applied to the specific five-by-five grid swastika design used during the Nazi era, however. Several religious organizations have petitioned the German government for permission to display other forms of the symbol.

fromIs it Really Illegal to Display the Swastika Symbol in Germany?


----------



## bf109 Emil (May 11, 2008)

> At the end of World War II, the first law enacted by the Allied Control Council abolished all Nazi symbols and repealed all relevant laws.[35] The possession of swastika flags is forbidden in many Western countries since then, particularly in Germany, but not in the United States, where many people collect historical artifacts from the Nazi era including flags and other items with swastika insignia.Flag of Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2008)

bf109 Emil said:


> okay, but museum might be the only place, even hidden it is illegal to have or posses anything with a swastika in Germany, Austria whether carrying or hidden....unless these items can be proven to have come from a veteran/family...if noticed or shown or found, it will be confiscated, as was my iron cross x-rayed at Frankfurt customs...and sorry, your name shows a German flag, so i assumed you where a german native an knew of this...perhaps you got lucky, best ask before as mine was taken last fall and maybe with the restrictions, or extra security at Frankfurt airport now, it might be an unpleasant surprise..
> 
> bf109 Emil



No trust me you can have them in your house if you are collector. You can tell the difference between someone who is a collector and someone who has them for political motives. I have been here for over 20 years and I know plenty of Germans who are collectors as well, one is even a polizist (policeman).

If you own the things for collectors purposes nothing will happen to you.

As for getting out of customs with these things. No I was not lucky. I travel 2 and 3 times a year between the United States and Germany and most of the time have something of my collection with me.



bf109 Emil said:


> What's the legality status of the game Wolfenstein 3D? | Lycos iQ
> The answer to this question largely depends on the intended use of the swastika symbol. As a matter of public law, the post-war German law codes prohibit the display of a swastika in any form or fashion, even if used satirically or as part of an anti-Nazi political statement. This law is generally applied to the specific five-by-five grid swastika design used during the Nazi era, however. Several religious organizations have petitioned the German government for permission to display other forms of the symbol.
> 
> fromIs it Really Illegal to Display the Swastika Symbol in Germany?





bf 109Emil said:


> ]At the end of World War II, the first law enacted by the Allied Control Council abolished all Nazi symbols and repealed all relevant laws.[35] The possession of swastika flags is forbidden in many Western countries since then, particularly in Germany, but not in the United States, where many people collect historical artifacts from the Nazi era including flags and other items with swastika insignia.Flag of Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Please trust me, when I tell you this. You are allowed to have them if you are a collector. I have several Nazi flags in my collection. I have 15 different tunics, many different hats and headgear, as well as badges.

It is true these laws were made, but they are not enforced. They are only enforced if you are displaying them down the street as if in a Nazi Parade or something.

I can walk about 100 meters down the street from my house and in the window of a Stamp Collecting store there are stamps with swastikas and Hitler on them. The store is not being shut down, and the owner is not being persecuted.

Again those that only have the items for collector purposes will not be persecuted.

Trust me on this. I have lived here for over 20 years, have a rather large collection and recieve most of my stuff in the mail to my door here in Germany.

Is it illegal to put a big swastika on your shirt and walk down the street? Yes...


----------



## bf109 Emil (May 23, 2008)

So what was the reasoning of the Airpor officials at Frankfurt, confiscating them, while they where scene in my daughters baggage, while x-raying her carry-on, they where not being paraded, shown off, where wrapped in a t-shirt, but the outline of an iron cross led them to search her carry on and confiscate on the grounds these items are illegal to posses, and have within Germany!!!!She lost an infantry badge, an iron cross econd class, and an SS wehrmacht death head, not the Totenkaupf, but the one without the lower jaw as worn by Wittmann


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

I do not know why this happened.

I even asked several friends of mine who are collectors (one who specializes in SS items) and he said it was wiered as well.

I think you just got the short end of a stick and were unlucky.


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2008)

Adler - Have you been finding that the amount of fake Third Reich stuff has gone off the scale recently? 

I say this because a friend of mine bought a Panzergrenadier mutze and a 44 feldbluse recently, and although they both looked kosher enough when he showed them to me, the mutze turned out to be a fake! Needless to say he was not a happy guy! 

He said that the fakes are now so good that it's almost impossible to tell these days. 

Another trick is to 'sex up' original uniforms sticking on insignia which may or may not be clever fake. Because the actual uniform is genuine then people automatically think the insignia is as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2008)

Medvedya said:


> Adler - Have you been finding that the amount of fake Third Reich stuff has gone off the scale recently?
> 
> I say this because a friend of mine bought a Panzergrenadier mutze and a 44 feldbluse recently, and although they both looked kosher enough when he showed them to me, the mutze turned out to be a fake! Needless to say he was not a happy guy!
> 
> ...



What you are saying is very true. The fakes are becoming more and more "authentic" and it is getting harder and harder to tell. This is also effecting the price of the real stuff.


----------



## Medvedya (May 27, 2008)

Well get this - I've heard that they're now even starting to fake GDR uniforms from the sixties! 

With my area of collecting - certantly with any Imperial Russian stuff - forget it, they're all fakes. Russian Civil War uniforms and insignia? All fakes. 
Soviet GPW uniforms? Hmm, (rocks hand from side to side) high end stuff, and high end orders and medals.. tread warily, there's a good chance it's.... guess what? Fake. 

It would be so much better if the fakers just go legit and say that athough it's repro, it's a blindingly good repro, and perfect if a collector wants to complete a uniform set but just can't get the missing item. 

As it is - it will just end up that nobody will believe any items are real at all, and so the market price will crash for everybody.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2008)

Medvedya said:


> Well get this - I've heard that they're now even starting to fake GDR uniforms from the sixties!



It is true. I have come across old East German Uniforms with fake insignia put on them and someone saying it is a Waffen SS tunic.


----------



## bf109 Emil (Jun 5, 2008)

damn short ended sticks, guess i could yelled bomb in Frankfurt, so plane would wait until baggage checkers figured out what was what...


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 15, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It is true. I have come across old East German Uniforms with fake insignia put on them and someone saying it is a Waffen SS tunic.



Oh, at least that stuff shows up like a whore in church - what some fakers can do these days is add small drops of nitric acid to buttons so that they rust up and a little bit of rust stain bleeds into the fabric. 

My friends fake mutze checked out in everyway - right peak, fabric, waffenfarbe, you name it! He only found out it was fake when another collector noticed the cover for the diamond patch inside was clear plastic instead of the crinkly yellowy cellulose stuff they actually used on originals. 

Only a matter of time before they can fake that as well.....


----------

